# This publication has been deleted from Amazon Kindle



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

This trilogy has been deleted from the Amazon Kindle offering.  It is still available in individual volume format.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure what you're asking, Gordon?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

******Gordon. . . .please send a PM to Betsy or I. . . .we need to know what threads you want to keep and what you don't******


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Novelist said:


> No automated announcement. Some do, some don't?


Did you miss it?


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, Jeff, I was devastated not to receive it.  

Betsy and Ann:  I know this is confusing, but among my recently posted ten novels, I have a three volume historical fiction series, Spirit of Union.  But I also have an omnibus where I combine all three novels into one large ebook (and printed version as well, at 820 pages)  So, this is not a repeat advertising of the single volumes, but in fact a stand alone novel of Colleen McCollough length.  Hopefully that qualifies as a separate novel.  If not, please advise.  Thank you.

Cheers,


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're good, Gordon!

And there's nothing automated about our Welcome Post, by the way!  Ann and I (well, mostly Ann) go through and read each new thread (and most posts) in the Book Bazaar and post the Welcome Letter where appropriate!  Though Ann has been accused of being an automaton.     I prefer to think of her as one of the cyborgs from the Terminator series, myself.  

Anyway, welcome! 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We are Borg.  You will be assimilated. 



Welcome again, Gordon!


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We are Borg. You will be assimilated.


Is is (not) futile to resist. We shall overcome. And any other applicable, historical phrase that will keep me ahead of the hunt.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Colleagues:  For the first ten people who post a comment here, and visit my website listed below to obtain my email address, then send me their email address off list (to preserve their privacy) I will send them a Kindle version of this novel for free.  Hopefully, you will post a review here or on Amazon, good or bad as you choose.  Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I got a sample of your book before I read your last post.  Sent you my email address.  Love your website.  Very nice.
deb


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

drenee said:


> Wow, I got a sample of your book before I read your last post. Sent you my email address. Love your website. Very nice.
> deb


Ok, Deb, thanks for your comment and PM. I just sent your copy of Spirit of Union: Trilogy. Wise choice, three in one. Please enjoy and I would so appreciate a review on Amazon if you have just a moment.

Cheers,


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Novelist said:


> Colleagues: For the first ten people who post a comment here, and visit my website listed below to obtain my email address, then send me their email address off list (to preserve their privacy) I will send them a Kindle version of this novel for free. Hopefully, you will post a review here or on Amazon, good or bad as you choose. Thanks and I look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


so, do I have to send you 8 e-mails to get the 8 different books?


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

scarlet said:


> so, do I have to send you 8 e-mails to get the 8 different books?


Scarlet, I hadn't actually imagined that someone would want them all, but that is no impediment. However, since marketing was part of the project, all you have to do is post your request for a copy on EACH of the individual titles here on KB, so that they rotate to the top of the board. After all, that is the purpose of the exercise, along with getting some reviews posted. Glad to oblige your request. - - - - Spirit of Union Trilogy, eight copies remaining.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Gordon.  Got the email.  It's mobi format.  Anyone, will I have to do anything to the file, or will I be able to read it on my K?  I know, I should know the answer to this.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Gordon. Got the email. It's mobi format. Anyone, will I have to do anything to the file, or will I be able to read it on my K? I know, I should know the answer to this.
> deb


Don't feel bad, I did the same thing last night. Just forward the e-mail to your kindle address, then it will load to your kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Scarlet.  PMing you for more directions.  If that's okay.
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I did it, I got it, and I'm ready to go.  
Thank you for your help, Scarlet.
deb


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenee said:


> I did it, I got it, and I'm ready to go.
> Thank you for your help, Scarlet.
> deb


anytime. knowledge shared is a good thing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Knowledge retained is even better.  I need to work on that skill.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd definitely like to take you up on this offer as well Gordon! I'll e-mail you now... and this is the last one, I won't ask for all 8! =)


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

drenee said:


> Thank you, Gordon. Got the email. It's mobi format. Anyone, will I have to do anything to the file, or will I be able to read it on my K? I know, I should know the answer to this.
> deb


Deb, I really think you should be able to just load it on to your Kindle via your PC and the USB cord rather than having to send it to your Kindle address. That is how I get all my Kindle books here in New Zealand without Whispernet, and without the $2.00 surcharge for international delivery. Just put the one I sent you into a folder (I call mine Kindle Library) on the desktop, then connect your Kindle to the PC USB outlet, and drag and drop into the Kindle Documents folder.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

911jason said:


> I'd definitely like to take you up on this offer as well Gordon! I'll e-mail you now... and this is the last one, I won't ask for all 8! =)


Jason, you're good to go. Just emailed it to you.

Six free copies remaining.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting 3-story set.  Just read review on Kindle site -- was the problem with missing passages resolved?  Am considering ordering, but would like to know before I do.  Thanks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Novelist said:


> Deb, I really think you should be able to just load it on to your Kindle via your PC and the USB cord rather than having to send it to your Kindle address. That is how I get all my Kindle books here in New Zealand without Whispernet, and without the $2.00 surcharge for international delivery. Just put the one I sent you into a folder (I call mine Kindle Library) on the desktop, then connect your Kindle to the PC USB outlet, and drag and drop into the Kindle Documents folder.


Remember, I couldn't open the modi format onto my computer, so it was easier to e-mail it the kindle. It's was only a couple of dollars for all 8 files.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Remember, I couldn't open the modi format onto my computer, so it was easier to e-mail it the kindle. It's was only a couple of dollars for all 8 files.


You can't open MOBI or PRC formated files on your computer unless you have an application that can read them like Mobipocket Reader or Kindle for PC. That doesn't prevent you from copying the file to your Kindle from your PC.


----------



## vminniti (Aug 26, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You can't open MOBI or PRC formated files on your computer unless you have an application that can read them like Mobipocket Reader or Kindle for PC. That doesn't prevent you from copying the file to your Kindle from your PC.


thanks Jeff, but e-mailing it to my kindle worked fine.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Chloista said:


> Sounds like an interesting 3-story set. Just read review on Kindle site -- was the problem with missing passages resolved? Am considering ordering, but would like to know before I do. Thanks.


Cholista, I was unable to get in touch with that reviewer from Amazon, even though I left a comment for him/her to respond. No one else has mentioned the glitch and I cannot find it myself. I think s/he just got a corrupt file. Please go ahead and know that I will make it right if you have a problem as well.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Jeff said:


> You can't open MOBI or PRC formated files on your computer unless you have an application that can read them like Mobipocket Reader or Kindle for PC. That doesn't prevent you from copying the file to your Kindle from your PC.


Concur with Jeff's comment. For anyone downloading a Mobi file to their PC, just load it in to a chosen site, then transfer it via USB cable to the Kindle. As Jeff says, it will not open on the PC. But it will on the Kindle.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

Novelist said:


> Cholista, I was unable to get in touch with that reviewer from Amazon, even though I left a comment for him/her to respond. No one else has mentioned the glitch and I cannot find it myself. I think s/he just got a corrupt file. Please go ahead and know that I will make it right if you have a problem as well.


Thanks for responding -- I've ordered the trilogy.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have Mobi on my computer and it opened fine.  But I did go ahead and email it to myself.  I was not charged anything (so far).  I'm assuming I would be charged immediately.  
I read a few pages of the sample before I sent the entire book to my K, and I was hooked by page 2.  Can't wait to get to it.
deb


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

drenee said:


> I have Mobi on my computer and it opened fine. But I did go ahead and email it to myself. I was not charged anything (so far). I'm assuming I would be charged immediately.
> I read a few pages of the sample before I sent the entire book to my K, and I was hooked by page 2. Can't wait to get to it.
> deb


Thank you so much, Deb. You certainly know how to flatter an author. This story came out originally in 1996 and was my first historical fiction. Came to love those characters. I'm so glad they have life again and can bring enjoyment to other people.

By the number of posts and your membership number, it looks as if you were around KB about the same time Tom took ship from Ireland. Is that correct?

Gordon


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That's true, Gordon.  I've been around here for a couple of years.  I am member no. 527.  I have met some wonderful people, and discovered some fantastic books I never would have found on my own.  I'm glad yours is one of them.
deb


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

As of September 9, 2010, I am still offering free copies to those who post on this thread, visit my website, and contact me by email.  I will send your mobi copy (or any other ereader format you need) at your request.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

I just downloaded the trilogy sample today and I am enjoying it and just wanted to check and see if you have reached the limit of your generous offer yet.  You have a very attractive website and the little Westie gives your virtual study the perfect touch.


----------



## vminniti (Aug 26, 2010)

Very best to you Gordon


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Note to self: Read entire thread before purchasing. Alternatively, wait for free rewards GC to come in the mail. 

Sorry, Gordon, had to purchase. This sounds like it's right up my alley. If I like a book, I do review it.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Note to self: Read entire thread before purchasing. Alternatively, wait for free rewards GC to come in the mail.
> 
> Sorry, Gordon, had to purchase. This sounds like it's right up my alley. If I like a book, I do review it.


Gertie/Margaret:

Sorry you purchased what I was offering for free for a short period. If you find something else on my list, I'd be happy to send that to you free as well. Good reading, I hope.

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Gertie/Margaret:
> 
> Sorry you purchased what I was offering for free for a short period. If you find something else on my list, I'd be happy to send that to you free as well. Good reading, I hope.
> 
> Gordon Ryan


Thanks for the offer, Gordon. I really prefer to purchase and the price for 3/1 was irresistible. This way, if I do a review, it shows up as an amazon verified purchase.


----------

